# Free Feeder :-)



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

A few of you might remember me posting a photo of a feeder my husband made out of a grain bucket, tomato cage, and some no-climb fencing. I attached a photo in case you didn't see it. It was very clever. 

Well, in an attempt to recycle, reduce, and reuse, AND not spend money unnecessarily I had an epiphany the other morning and created another crazy (and free) feeder. I wanted something I could take to shows that was easy to pack but cheap in case someone were to steal it. So here it is, a feeder made out of a empty grain sack. It only took about 15 minutes to make. I just cut the bottom off, and cut a hole in one side, then turned it inside out, sewed around the edges of the hole, then straight across the bottom of the bag, then folded over the top of the bag and sewed across making a channel on each side of the bag (like a curtain rod would go through), and then I attached a piece of baling twine to a heavy snap so I could tread it through the channels on each side so when it was done I had a way to hang it and the twine also works as a cinch if need be. So easy and so cheap!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like they are working out great for you! :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice! Simple, cheap and efficient! Good job!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow that is a very clever idea indeed! I'll have to think on that for next year  Would beat taking the ones we've been using - horse feed tubs. They work great though, never had any issues, but they do take up a lot of space when taking them to/from a show.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

way to recycle!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

wow that would work great for my kidding stalls. And I love your style of recycle. I have been making feeders out of old hog wire my brother gave me and some plastic water tubs the cows smashed, but yours seem so much more fun to make then getting all cut up by wire.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Karen, Liz, Logan, Hoosiershadow, & Jessica :grouphug: 

They aren't the prettiest things but they are really durable and that is always good with goats! :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

wow!! Those are really nice Chris!! Nice job!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Very nice job!

Oh and FYI I love the zucchini pancake recipe on your blog


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good thinking :thumb:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome! I will definitely be stealing your idea...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ditto... I used my old feed bags last year in the same way when I went to a show. I also used it in the "kidding stall" Worked Great!!!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Shellshocker66 said:


> Very nice job!
> 
> Oh and FYI I love the zucchini pancake recipe on your blog


Thank you Shellshocker66 :hug: More recipes on the way. We just made a batch of delicious chocolate chip cookies with zucchini. I will try to get the recipe on the blog in the next day or so.

Thanks everyone else :grouphug: for the nice comments on the crazy feeder. 
Milk and Honey ~ good idea in the kidding pens. I will have to put them there when we get back from the fair next weekend.  
bessmiller ~ please do :hug: 
Thanks Pam! :thumb: I'm still keeping your beautiful goats in mind.
Thank you Skyla  Brooke looks so beautiful in your signature.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Utterly Blessed Farm said:


> Thank you Skyla  Brooke looks so beautiful in your signature.


 :thumbup:

Aww Thanks! :hug: Love my Brookie girl! She is such a little brat though! (you can tell she was one of our first babies :laugh: )


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Hee Hee Skyla :ROFL: We have some babies like that too ~ I'm currently trying to figure out how to train them not to jump up on me ~ maybe gently kneeing them in the chest like you would a big dog. :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh she knows better then to jump on me! LOL! She still thinks she can fit on my lap along with Mazie LOL! She was pushing her off and climbed on me today :laugh: And Oh boy when we were giving LA-200 a few weeks ago.... lets just say she was soaking up all the "Oh you poor thing! I know it hurts... It's ok... ect." She was the only one who flipped out as bad as she did! :roll: And we thought Love Bug was the drama queen! LOL!!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey Chris! Just made a hay feeder from your tutorial. I love it so much. If my sewing machine wasn't being a booger I would've made another one tonight too.  Just wanted to say thanks again for posting your brilliant idea!

You can see my feeder here: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.159076507563776.34896.100003842843140&type=1


----------

